# Compete in Natural federation or not?



## Kyle Redfern (Sep 28, 2015)

Basically, I want to compete in Mens Bodybuilding next year. Going to watch some shows this year to get a realistic idea. I have no intentions of ever cycling or taking steroids.

Was looking at UKBFF as a federation but have heard a lot of people say 'they're not tested', which ultimately would be no good for me. Never gonna be able to stand up against people who cycle.

Thinking of going through a drug tested federation - UKDFBA/WNBF. Wondered if anyone has had any experience in this situation. Or advice?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Kyle Redfern said:


> Basically, I want to compete in Mens Bodybuilding next year. Going to watch some shows this year to get a realistic idea. I have no intentions of ever cycling or taking steroids.
> 
> Was looking at UKBFF as a federation but have heard a lot of people say 'they're not tested', which ultimately would be no good for me. Never gonna be able to stand up against people who cycle.
> 
> Thinking of going through a drug tested federation - UKDFBA/WNBF. Wondered if anyone has had any experience in this situation. Or advice?


UKBFF - Everyone is taking Gear on stage.

Even the Natural comps I know plenty you have used Gear and switched to test prop up until 2 weeks before the show including clenbuterol, HGH etc you name it.

Your best bet is to look at photo's on the respective websites of fellas on stage to see what you'll be up against and you can gauge against that.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Kyle Redfern said:


> Basically, I want to compete in Mens Bodybuilding next year. Going to watch some shows this year to get a realistic idea. I have no intentions of ever cycling or taking steroids.
> 
> Was looking at UKBFF as a federation but have heard a lot of people say 'they're not tested', which ultimately would be no good for me. Never gonna be able to stand up against people who cycle.
> 
> Thinking of going through a drug tested federation - UKDFBA/WNBF. Wondered if anyone has had any experience in this situation. Or advice?


What class?


----------



## Kyle Redfern (Sep 28, 2015)

Colin said:


> UKBFF - Everyone is taking Gear on stage.
> 
> Even the Natural comps I know plenty you have used Gear and switched to test prop up until 2 weeks before the show including clenbuterol, HGH etc you name it.
> 
> Your best bet is to look at photo's on the respective websites of fellas on stage to see what you'll be up against and you can gauge against that.


Good shout mate. Shall look into it, apprecaite it.



Dark sim said:


> What class?


I'm only 76KG ish right now. Depending on how my "off-season" goes. Probably 70-80KG though.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Kyle Redfern said:


> Good shout mate. Shall look into it, apprecaite it.
> 
> I'm only 76KG ish right now. Depending on how my "off-season" goes. Probably 70-80KG though.


How tall? Unless you are using it would be pointless stepping on UKBFF stage, if you wanted to be competitive anyway.

But like Colin said, and this is the same reason I didn't com[ete naturally when I was younger, people are still using. Don't get that mentality tbh, just step on an untested stage.


----------



## Kyle Redfern (Sep 28, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> How tall? Unless you are using it would be pointless stepping on UKBFF stage, if you wanted to be competitive anyway.
> 
> But like Colin said, and this is the same reason I didn't com[ete naturally when I was younger, people are still using. Don't get that mentality tbh, just step on an untested stage.


About 5'11". And yeah I understand what you're saying. Appreciate the words of wisdom mate. I'm ultimately going to go on stage either way. Just don't wanna be beat before I've even got a chance.


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Totally understand where you are coming from Kyle

I have been training for 16 years and still haven't competed and I have got fairly good size.

I think that natural federations should stricken the rules, lie detection, random drug tests etc but it is the cost.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

It's worrying that even in Natty federations people are still using, I wasn't aware of this. But some of the lads I did have to think twice about there size.


----------



## Kyle Redfern (Sep 28, 2015)

kev1 said:


> Totally understand where you are coming from Kyle
> 
> I have been training for 16 years and still haven't competed and I have got fairly good size.
> 
> I think that natural federations should stricken the rules, lie detection, random drug tests etc but it is the cost.





BTS93 said:


> It's worrying that even in Natty federations people are still using, I wasn't aware of this. But some of the lads I did have to think twice about there size.


Agree with these lads. It's a tough situation. If athletes would admit to steroid use the interest in bodybuilding would die, sponsors would pull out from "bad publicity".
Catch 22 really.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Kyle Redfern said:


> Agree with these lads. It's a tough situation. If athletes would admit to steroid use the interest in bodybuilding would die, sponsors would pull out from "bad publicity".Catch 22 really.


I was genuinely looking at competing one day, but this has taken it away from me.


----------



## Kyle Redfern (Sep 28, 2015)

BTS93 said:


> I was genuinely looking at competing one day, but this has taken it away from me.


I wanted to compete quite a long time before I read in to the scale of how many people use steroids and compete. Honestly, kind of made me sink a little. But I won't just not go and compete because others cycle. I'll just suck it up, do it for me and get on the stage and have fun


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Good attitude Kyle.

You train for yourself, you compete for yourself.

You set your goals, aims and targets!!! Unfortunatley social media is brain washing the younger generation to slap on muscle in no time at all.

Hey i am not against people taking steroids, its their choice, but social media is pushing people to take it.

Which results in guys claiming to be natural entering natural bb contests.

when i was 18 many moons ago i was lifting for the bdfpa. my bench and deadlift were strong but there was one guy there the same age as me blowing my squat by an extra 50kg!! i was like.........what hes smaller and cut to the bone with quads like kai greene.

eventually 10 years later when he competed in natural bb he failed the lie detection test twice and was disqualified


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

BTS93 said:


> I was genuinely looking at competing one day, but this has taken it away from me.


BTS93 dont shy away

spend the time improving and growing then enter as a novice looking awesome


----------



## Kyle Redfern (Sep 28, 2015)

kev1 said:


> Good attitude Kyle.
> 
> You train for yourself, you compete for yourself.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kev, apprecaite it!

I've just used it as even more motivation to compete to be fair. If I let it hold me back I'll never get there. So just gonna suck it up and get out there.

Saw you said you're on about competing too! That still the case? Surprised your're still not into PL'in, lifts are solid mate! Reassuring story though haha


----------



## Kyle Redfern (Sep 28, 2015)

BTS93 said:


> I was genuinely looking at competing one day, but this has taken it away from me.


Seriously just go for it mate. If you never try, you'll never know. Might just surprise yourself


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Good man 

I use the guys on gear to motivate me in the gym, i make sure when i train i lift more and smash more reps even if i am alittle fatter 

I still want to compete in natural bodybuilding, my passion has always been with bodybuilding, from day 1 i have always trained like a bodybuilder just chucked in a few low rep sets for strength and size and competed.

I train every body part idividually, and enjoy cardio. i have never done a power lifting routine in my life. Nothing against power lifting regimes i just enjoy bb and taking each set to failure

Funnily enough in all my years lifting ive never started a chest workout on flat press, always incline


----------



## Kyle Redfern (Sep 28, 2015)

kev1 said:


> Good man
> 
> I use the guys on gear to motivate me in the gym, i make sure when i train i lift more and smash more reps even if i am alittle fatter
> 
> ...


We're all gonna make it. Good luck on your journey mate!


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Keep up the hard work matey


----------

